# Oldest Native American to Ever Live: White Wolf Chief John Smith 137 years old



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Came across this dude just now, made me wonder if there is any truth in his age.

Given the lack of any conventional evidence how would we know?

Also, John Smith, very English name, is that normal for native Americans?

​'At the ripe age of 137, White Wolf a.k.a. Chief John Smith is considered the oldest Native American to have ever lived, 1785-1922.



> When asked the secret to good health, Chief Smith responded “I never fly United Airlines.”


The Minneapolis Morning Tribune obituary says Ga-Be-Nah-Gewn-Wonce (variously known as Kay-bah-nung-we-way, Sloughing Flesh, Wrinkled Meat or plain old — well, really old — John Smith) was reputed to be 137 years old when he died. Whatever his precise age, his well-lined face indicates a man who led a long and full life.

According to Wikipeida, the exact age of John Smith at the time of his death has been a subject of controversy.



> Federal Commissioner of Indian Enrollment Ransom J. Powell argued that “it was disease and not age that made him look the way he did” and remarked that according to records he was only 88 years old.


Paul Buffalo who, when a small boy, had met John Smith, said he had repeatedly heard the old man state that he was “seven or eight”, “eight or nine” and “ten years old” when the “stars fell”.

The stars falling refers to the Leonid meteor shower of November 13, 1833, about which local historian Carl Zapffe writes:



> “Birthdates of Indians of the 19th Century had generally been determined by the Government in relation to the awe-inspiring shower of meteorites that burned through the American skies just before dawn on 13 November 1833, scaring the daylights out of civilized and uncivilized peoples alike. Obviously it was the end of the world…”.


This puts the age of John Smith at just under 100 years old at the time of his death'

There is more detail on him in this Paper

TS summary. Oldest man ever? Con man with skin condition? Not old in his own terms, but certainly in ours, last of a generation? Born pre Leonids meteor shower, did the mark the end, beginning, reset?


Thoughts?  

Source


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2019-12-11 23:14:52Reaction Score: 1


Cartilage keeps growing and growing so to me he looks ooold.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ApollyonDate: 2019-12-12 02:33:57Reaction Score: 5


Shut Your Mouth and Save Your Life by George Catlin (PDF)


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-12-12 07:30:48Reaction Score: 1




Apollyon said:


> Shut Your Mouth and Save Your Life by George Catlin (PDF)


My but that was a verbose diatribe against sleeping with your mouth open. It took him 43 pages to say "sleep on your back with your head slightly elevated and your mouth shut if you want to enjoy good health." And who knew that kids died from teething? I'd never heard of that one before. Thanks for the article.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-12-12 08:06:14Reaction Score: 1


So, he supposedly followed a strictly vegan diet all his life ...



whitewave said:


> And who knew that kids died from teething?


I came several times across the theory that SIDS is related to <...again...> vaccines.
I know a SIDS case in my extended family, which does not disprove this theory.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ApollyonDate: 2019-12-12 08:09:03Reaction Score: 3




codis said:


> SIDS


I think sids is due to polyester blankets. They don’t breath as well as Cotten and if it went over a babies mouth that’s it. 

Yeah the guy is long winded for sure but he makes a solid point one that I think would help a lot of people if they put it into practice.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-12-12 08:37:09Reaction Score: 1




Apollyon said:


> I think sids is due to polyester blankets. They don’t breath as well as Cotten and if it went over a babies mouth that’s it.


Not as simple, I think. Even a sleeping baby wakes up when it chokes, and starts to cry. I had helped bringing two kids through this phase myself ...
The Current Standard Theory is that parts of the brain responsible for respiration just go into hiatus, for no "apparent" reason.
Of course it can't have to do with chemicals in vaccines that are proven to pass through the blood-brain barrier.


----------



## Seven823One (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Seven823OneDate: 2019-12-13 00:54:33Reaction Score: 5




codis said:


> Not as simple, I think. Even a sleeping baby wakes up when it chokes, and starts to cry. I had helped bringing two kids through this phase myself ...
> The Current Standard Theory is that parts of the brain responsible for respiration just go into hiatus, for no "apparent" reason.
> Of course it can't have to do with chemicals in vaccines that are proven to pass through the blood-brain barrier.


A couple of months ago I came across a book by a Canadian geologist Grant Genereux. He was in his mid-50s when he was diagnosed with an autoimmune disease. That led him on a quest to find out the reason why he got sick (right now there are close to 80 various auto-immune diseases known to medical profession but all with an unknown cause). Not being a medical doctor, he was able to connect the dots and proved that the culprit is Vitamin A.  After reading the book I recognized, that I already have exhibited symptoms, meaning that I am getting too close to an autoimmune disease myself. I adopted no-Vitamin-A diet immediately. The proof of the pudding was in the eating - it helped! 

I remember from the book that he traced the SIDS to the lack of oxygen. The adjuvants in the vaccines could have been the triggers (I don't recall the exact process that was described), but Vitamin A (aka retinol) plays the same role (being so toxic that it is used as a chemotherapy drug) that it could trigger the same process...

Here is a link to the book, which is called "Extinguishing the fires of Hell": https://ggenereux.blog/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/extinguishing-the-fires-of-hell2.pdf


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-12-13 06:05:28Reaction Score: 1




Seven823One said:


> Here is a link to the book, which is called "Extinguishing the fires of Hell": https://ggenereux.blog/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/extinguishing-the-fires-of-hell2.pdf


Know that site.
He might be onto something, but I would avoid generalizations. My own experimentations with food and diet (including a vagan episode) pointing in another direction - at least for me.
People are different, as is their digestive system.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-12-13 08:50:24Reaction Score: 1




Timeshifter said:


> Came across this dude just now, made me wonder if there is any truth in his age.
> 
> Given the lack of any conventional evidence how would we know?
> 
> ...


the narrative is pretty hard to  assign his actual age to  it has a lot of anecdotes about bears nickels and train rides but not much I can pin a reset on. He looks like hes made of wood, he might be old he might be  very very old but there arent enough date markers or wisdom from 'before' from John to really tell. Some people said he was a hundred when they were children but how do they know that ? when you're a kid you think someone who is thirty is old. I cant decide but I want to believe


----------



## Seven823One (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Seven823OneDate: 2019-12-13 14:32:55Reaction Score: 2




codis said:


> Know that site.
> He might be onto something, but I would avoid generalizations. My own experimentations with food and diet (including a vagan episode) pointing in another direction - at least for me.
> People are different, as is their digestive system.


It is not about the digestive systems. Unfortunately, the livers have a limited capacity to store vitamin A. And it is used sparingly to fight infections and to participate in stem cells differentiation process, AFAIK.  That is why that molecule was classed as 'vitamin".  It is vital to consume. Previously, human livers would hold a lifetime supply of it without exceeding storage capacity. As the countries become wealthier (and autoimmune epidemic preferentially hits wealthy countries, btw) and governments mandated to fortify foods and drinks with Vitamin A (US and Canada) that was the straw that broke the camel back.  As soon as liver can't hold the excess of vitamin A, it gets into multiple fatty (lipid) tissues in the body. Hence, the eczemas (retinoic acid - a metabolite of Vit A eating through the skin, Crohn's disease - acid eating through the digestive system, etcetera, etcetera). 100,000,000 sick people in Northern America, who suffer from one or another auto-immune disease, is not a pocket change. It is a highly profitable buisness with a lot of subjects to sustain it..  I could continue and recycle what I have read, but you'd better read the book. 

Thanks God I did.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2019-12-13 15:59:16Reaction Score: 1


Both Vitamin A and D are toxic in excess, but they balance each other. Chris Masterjohn, whose mentor was the legendary Fred Kummerow, has established a well researched view about both Vitamins, and he clearly sees the potential dangers. Taking Vitamin D increases the turnover rate of Vitamin A.

There is a widespread deficiency of Vitamin D in humans, which leads to relative excess of Vitamin A with potential problems, although many vegans tend to lack retinols, as the beta-carotenes need certain co-factors like Vitamin B12 to be activated into the retinols, which themselves need another activation step to be turned into the retinoic acids. If people were getting enough light and Vitamin D, there would be no problem with Vitamin A. In fact, the average vitamin a intake is only a 20-50% percent above the daily requirement, which shouldnt bring humans to succumb to disease.

And even the retinoic acids aren't that toxic. There are studies where taking the equivalent of 100,000 IE of Vitamin A and more in the form of the active retinoic acids over the course of a year didnt lead to many side-effects. A lack of Retinol tends to lead to hypothyroidism, as does an excess.

Many studies showing obvious toxicity were made with the synthetic, and patentable, forms of retinol. Nevertheless, the available research shows that Vitamin A is indeed a very problematic substance, but in practice only if sunlight or Vitamin D is lacking, or if taken in great excess of 10,000 IE per day.

Personally, taking Vitamin A healed my chronic light sensitivity and chronically diluted pupils within 3 days, and I continue to take it.


----------



## Seven823One (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Seven823OneDate: 2019-12-13 18:58:02Reaction Score: 1




dreamtime said:


> Personally, taking Vitamin A healed my chronic light sensitivity and chronically diluted pupils within 3 days, and I continue to take it.


That's awesome!

Thank you for your thoughtful reply. It shows that you know a lot about beta-carotenes, retinol and retinoic acid.
I am under the impression that you did  not read the book, that I mentioned and, thus, are not familiar with Mr.Genereux arguments and findings.
Would you, please, read that book and address those arguments? I do not feel that it would be right for me to rehash 500-pages book here. Besides, it may need to have its own thread, not to distract from unique 137-years old dude story


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HypatiaDate: 2020-07-29 04:24:26Reaction Score: 0


There is supposed documentation of older folks around the world, which I don't see as entirely crazy. What I do find crazy is this author says, without a doubt, this guy is the oldest Native American ever. First of all, how do you know and second of all, I seriously doubt it.


----------

